# Thinking about switching to directv & getting the Whole Home DVR Service



## nateshaw (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm thinking about switching to Directv from Comcast and was interested in the Whole Home DVR Service. However, I have a few questions related to the service/equipment that I need answered before I make the move. Note also that I talked to a Directv rep in sales over the phone, and I think the answers they gave to these questions are BS - basically they were clueless to any technical question.

*My existing setup*
I currently have 3 TV viewing rooms. *First room* is the main room with a Comcast HD DVR and an HDTV. *Second room* is in the basement with a Comcast HD (non-DVR) box and an HDTV. *Third room* is a bedroom with an older 27" SD TV with a Comcast HD DVR box (just needed a DVR, but Comcast doesn't have a SD DVR). I want to maintain the DVR capabilities in the 2 rooms I described above (First and Third rooms).

With the Whole Home DVR service, I'm envisioning placing the HD-DVR box in the First room and 2 HD Boxes in the Second and Third rooms. So my questions are as follows:

How many programs can I record simultaneously? With my current Comcast setup, I can record 4 programs at once (2 - dual tuner DVRs). While it's extremely rare that I need to record 4 programs at once, there are times that we need to record 3 at a time. The Directv sales rep told me that I could record as many programs as I want simultaneously (moron, I know). I'm guessing with the setup I've just described I can only record 2 programs at once? Correct? What setup would you recommend to be able to record a minimum of 3 programs at once?
In the Third room (room with an SD TV), will the HD receiver connect to an SD TV? In other words, is there composite or S-video outputs from the HD receiver to connect to an SD TV? I'm just looking to be able to leverage DVR capabilities from the HD DVR box in the First room, but don't need HD. The directv rep told me that the HD box could not connect to an SD TV. However from what I am able to gather, I can not use just a regular SD box to connect to the Whole Home DVR service.
Thanks in advance for any advice you may have.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

1. If you need to occasionally record 3 times at once, you will need 2 DVRs, similar to what you have now.
2. HD boxes have no problem connecting to SD TVs. They have analog outputs.

Since the HD fee and DVR fee are by account, the only extra cost to getting more HD DVRs is the upfront fee, and you may be able to negotiate that down.


----------



## nateshaw (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. You pretty much confirmed what I was thinking. One last question that I thought of. Do you still have to have a phone line connected to each receiver. As part of switching from Comcast, I'm planning on canceling a phone landline altogether.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

DirecTV's HD receivers do NOT have an RF (coax) output, so older SDTVs with only a coax input would need an RF modulator ($20 3rd-party device) to connect. As long as you have at least a composite video input available, you're fine.

In practice, there is no requirement for a phone line, but you'll want to do yourself a favor and get your MRV network connected to your home network. Just ask for the Internet Connection Kit when you order. It's an extra $25, but very worth it.


----------



## nateshaw (Jun 7, 2004)

What does the kit have that I would need? I already have an unused ethernet cable connected to my home network/router that is behind the TV where the HD DVR would be.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

If you plug that ethernet line into the back of your D* receiver, it will disable the DECA network (which lets the receivers share content). The internet connection kit THEORETICALLY allows them to play nicely together.


----------



## mpinales (Oct 9, 2010)

I switched and I wish I had 2 DVR's rather than one dvr and a receiver.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

E91 said:


> If you plug that ethernet line into the back of your D* receiver, it will disable the DECA network (which lets the receivers share content). The internet connection kit THEORETICALLY allows them to play nicely together.


Actually, it allows all units within your SWM/DECA cloud to access the net.


----------



## nateshaw (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the input from everyone. I went ahead and went with 2 HR24s and 1 H24. Service was installed last Wednesday. I must say the HD quality is way better than Comcast. Comcast over-compressed their HD signal bad, except on maybe ESPN.


----------



## nateshaw (Jun 7, 2004)

Oh...and I did get the Internet Connection Kit installed and have the Whole Home DVR Service.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> Actually, it allows all units within your SWM/DECA cloud to access the net.


Yes, but my post never said that only one unit would be able to connect to the net.

The larger point was that the harmonious interaction between your access to the net and the DECA cloud that ICK is supposed to bring is just theoretical. Practically, many posters here have experience a problem in which receivers on the DECA network get dropped and MRV begins to have hiccups. Usually, it is experienced as one DVR not being able to access content on the other.

the workaround is to give the DVR a static IP address that is outside the range of those generated by your router.


----------



## amitgupta_email (Dec 8, 2006)

I am planning to order the same set-up. Can you tell me what price you paid for the second HR-24. Also did you specifically order the "Internet Connection Kit" or was it included with the order?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

amitgupta_email said:


> I am planning to order the same set-up. Can you tell me what price you paid for the second HR-24. Also did you specifically order the "Internet Connection Kit" or was it included with the order?


Generally the second HD-DVR is $199, but you might be able to work out a better deal. As for the ICK, make sure you specifically ask for it so it gets on the work order. It is also referred to as the Cinema Connection Kit now and supposedly is included with the Whole Home install now, but just make sure that "Internet Connection Kit" or "Cinema Connection Kit" is listed on your order.

- Merg


----------



## nateshaw (Jun 7, 2004)

I paid $199 for the second HR24. The first HR24 and the H24 were free.

I had to pay $25 for the ICK, and specified it on the online order form on the directv website. I just had to scroll to the very bottom if I remember correctly. I ordered the service on October 4th, and it was installed on the 6th. At that time it was a separate charge from the Whole Home DVR service and was not called "Cinema Connection Kit".


----------

